# Need plowing/salting for apartments in Rochester, NY



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi- I am superintendent of a new property located in Rochester (Webster) NY. Due to a situation out of my control we are looking for a top notch plowing/salting contract this late in the game.

Our apartment community is not 'large,' however it does brings some challenges due to grades and possibly limited areas to put snow. You come look and decide.

Due to the grades we may need salt at most events. Prefer someone close to Webster.

[email protected]


----------



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent you an email.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you Blackwell.

We received 3 bids and are in process of signing a contract. Thank you all who looked at this post.


----------

